# Out of my windows



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´ve had a treat this morning, 7 deer just inside the field when I opened the curtains, the other 3 are out of sight, not a very clear picture because I would them in on the iPad. The next 2 were taken with the camcorder. Green finches and Swans.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The picture with swans, I just looked at them through binoculars and there almost the same amount of deer amongst them.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I zoomed in on that last one. Why are what looks like giant swans hanging about with Deers? Is it a German thing? You have hills also! I thought it was generally flat where you are.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> I zoomed in on that last one. Why are what looks like giant swans hanging about with Deers? Is it a German thing? You have hills also! I thought it was generally flat where you are.


Shows how much you take notice of your Milly, I have always said I can see the hills of POLAND through my lounge window, these hills make a super background to my view, as the sun moves along so the colour of the trees changes.
At this very moment the sun is travelling across the fields and has lit up the swans.
I have just had another look through the binoculars and seen there are 3 scarecrows behind the swans so they obviously know they are only meant to scare crows not swans.

I´ve said many times, anyone who wants a nice relaxing holiday should come and park in my garden.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> *Shows how much you take notice of your Milly, I have always said I can see the hills of POLAND through my lounge window,* these hills make a super background to my view, as the sun moves along so the colour of the trees changes.
> At this very moment the sun is travelling across the fields and has lit up the swans.
> I have just had another look through the binoculars and seen there are 3 scarecrows behind the swans so they obviously know they are only meant to scare crows not swans.
> 
> I´ve said many times, anyone who wants a nice relaxing holiday should come and park in my garden.


Aww Shurrup! You sounds like Michelle! I forget because I have a memory like a Goldfish sometimes.

Can you get a Scareswan then if Scarecrows dont work?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

A quick look just for you. No time to do a professional job :laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ahhh Smashing. Good to see Motley having a good old roll about. 

We have similar views from the west facing side of Rock God Towers you know! You can see for miles all the way to the Pennines. Our hills are bigger than yours though. Just sayin. :laughing6:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I´ve said many times, anyone who wants a nice relaxing holiday should come and park in my garden.


We'll come, let us know when you go away again > > >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We'll come, let us know when you go away again > > >


No water, no electricity, no welcome pack, no free coffee and biscuits (Not making cake for you). no Motley, no me, you might as well stay at home.:eggface:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Okay you've convinced me.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Lovely views Jan. Have you ever tried painting? I don't have an artistic bone in my body but everyone is different. Probably tutorials on YouTube?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Lovely views Jan. Have you ever tried painting? I don't have an artistic bone in my body but everyone is different. Probably tutorials on YouTube?


My eldest brother was an artist, but I'm not, he was very knowledgeable as well, but I'm not. He was the first born, there were 4 more boys before I came along, they didn't leave a lot for me except maybe common sense :grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Did you give up trying due to him rubbishing you efforts though? That's what happened to me with my older brothers. Whatever I tried to do they would take the mickey  Glad I stopped at one child though she wouldn't agree. What does she know?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

No Pat I was never the artistic type and my 5 brothers were all good to me and spoilt me with lots of love not material things.


----------

